# Cheap root tabs.



## linkinruss (2 Mar 2013)

So... Found a pound land and was looking around in all my excitement and came across some slow release fertiliser clusters for a quid!

Before putting this in to the tank I've taken a read and it seems to be a very cheap option for those that buy expensive root tabs. 

But... It notes it for outdoor use placed under the soil but reading the back it seems to contain the exact same ingredients that the root tabs provide. 

I just wanted to get your take guys. Would these be ok?


----------



## NanoJames (2 Mar 2013)

If you have shrimps you would maybe avoid because of the copper.


----------



## linkinruss (2 Mar 2013)

Taking a look at the copper percentage that is rather low? 
I have a few shrimp but would that really damage the shrimp?

It notes only to use one or two


----------



## NanoJames (2 Mar 2013)

You could maybe try putting just one in first to see if the shrimp act differently and if they don't then load your tank up!! Just looking at the Seachem Flourish tabs and they have 0.001% copper so it may be fine. Still tread carefully though!


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2013)

I saw these in poundland and was going to post the same question but forgot, thanks. I am going to town in the morning, so will grab some of these. As going to raise the level of the substrate a bit as don't like how low it is.


----------



## linkinruss (3 Mar 2013)

I bought 4 packs as you never know with pound land since they usually buy bulk one off goods. 
4 quid ain't bad but a bit hesitant to use with shrimp in the tank.
I'll give one a go and watch the shrimp to see if thy react.


----------



## timbob1387 (3 Mar 2013)

Think I'll hunt some of these down and give them a go


----------



## ian_m (3 Mar 2013)

Doesn't state how the nitrogen is provided, ammonium nitrate is bad, potassium nitrate OK.


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Mar 2013)

I bought a tub of slow release fertilizer from poundland and have just put them in the freezer to make some tabs, @dw1305 would be a good guy to ask about this.


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2013)

will see if there is a number for customer services in the morning


----------



## linkinruss (3 Mar 2013)

Cheers Ian for the heads up. Lucky I had forgotten to put a tab in while doing the WC this morning. 
Cant find any number to call. 
Ah well..... Was only 4 quid.


----------



## NanoJames (3 Mar 2013)

If you have a smaller tank or even just a tupperware one you could try putting a tab under some spare substrate and do some testing of the water. If there is high nitrate or ammonia I would give it a miss.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Mar 2013)

Hi all,


linkinruss said:


> Found a pound land and was looking around in all my excitement and came across some slow release fertiliser clusters for a quid!





linkinruss said:


> I just wanted to get your take guys. Would these be ok?


A result, should be fine, like you say you can ignore the copper (Cu), it is a an essential micro-nutrient for both plants and animals, but only at very low levels.

The nitrate content will almost certainly be as ammonium nitrate (NH3NO3) (35% N), potassium nitrate (KNO3) is really more a source of potassium (39%K, 13%N).

The ammonium content doesn't really matter if you lots of plants, the fertiliser is designed to be "controlled release" and it will be in the substrate. If you don't have lots of plants you don't really need the root tabs.

cheers Darrel


----------



## linkinruss (4 Mar 2013)

Thanks Darrel for the heads up.
I have a great deal of plants in my tank, so once I get home I'll pop one in to a dense populated area and monitor the situation!


----------

